# Just found out I'm hyper :(



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi. I'm so glad I found this forum! 
I'm a 44 yo female that has been having all the symptoms of hyperthyroidism. The worst being the pounding heart and weakness. At times I can't stand up for more than 5 minutes. My legs are so weak and shaky.
Well, I got my results back:
TSH:< .01(.35-5.0)
T3: 452 (75-220)
T4: 3.9 (.9-1.8)
My GP is sending me to a specialist. But in the meantime I asked for a beta- blocker for my pounding heart. One of the reasons I suspected thyroid problems was because a month ago I started losing 5 pounds a week!
My sister went from hyper to hypo, so I guess it runs in the family. I've read se of your posts, and I also just want to stop production of my thyroid. I'd rather just take synthroid for the rest of my life. I just want to feel better and not *****footing around with more( expensive) tests. I could use some support, and any feedback or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Hi. I'm so glad I found this forum!
> I'm a 44 yo female that has been having all the symptoms of hyperthyroidism. The worst being the pounding heart and weakness. At times I can't stand up for more than 5 minutes. My legs are so weak and shaky.
> Well, I got my results back:
> TSH:< .01(.35-5.0)
> ...


Sandex10,

Welcome - and I am sorry to hear of your DX but at least you now know what is happening with you.

Your levels are very high - how soon before you go to a specialist? I assume you mean an endo. The beta blocker will help some of your symptoms but you really need to begin an anti thyroid medication such as MMI or Tapazole.

The endo will most likely run antibodies tests on you to confirm and looking at your labs it looks like you have had the FT-4 and T-3 (total) which is a good start.

Don't be in such a hurry to stop your thyroid function completely - you could gain remission from anti thyroid med's. I tried for several years before deciding on a total thyroidectomy and am glad I did not rush into anything permanent.

Giving ATD's 18-24 months to try and reach remission is recommended and I hope you can find a doctor willing to work with you. So many immediately suggest RAI which I feel is a big mistake.

There should be no reason for an uptake test unless you would consider RAI (radioactive iodine).

I am not a big fan of RAI as I know too many people who have had issues with it and the fact it can take years for the thyroid gland to die off causing continued issues and instability of thyroid hormones.


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I have an appointment with an endo in 2 weeks  I asked for a beta blocker because my chest hurts just walking across the room at times. I actally had a stress test a week ago before I found out it was from thyroid. Now I'm not sure if I should continue exercising. I don't want to have a heart attack! About the anti- thyroid meds, I guess I'm just nervous from all the side effects I read about( liver damage). I just want to feel normal again.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have an appointment with an endo in 2 weeks  I asked for a beta blocker because my chest hurts just walking across the room at times. I actally had a stress test a week ago before I found out it was from thyroid. Now I'm not sure if I should continue exercising. I don't want to have a heart attack! About the anti- thyroid meds, I guess I'm just nervous from all the side effects I read about( liver damage). I just want to feel normal again.


You probably should hold off on the exercising as I imagine your heart rate is also faster than normal just sitting.

Liver damage is an issue with very large amounts of anti thyroid drugs - usually.

I know of several people who have been on anti thyroid medication for over 20 years without liver damage.

There are signs that appear to signal that the liver is being damaged so don't rush into anything such as radioactive iodine or surgery without first giving anti thyroid medications a chance to work. Many people can reach remission if properly medicated.


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for the positive insight 
Yeah, I guess I shouldn't worry too much about exercising
since I already lost 26 pounds in 6 weeks without trying too hard. 
At least there's an upside I guess.
When I first told my doctor, she just congratulated me, 
but I knew it wasn't normal for me to lose weight that easily.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Thank you for the positive insight
> Yeah, I guess I shouldn't worry too much about exercising
> since I already lost 26 pounds in 6 weeks without trying too hard.
> At least there's an upside I guess.
> ...


WOW - 26 pounds in 6 weeks - Do you feel weak losing so much weight so quickly?

I thought I was doing good getting to within 4 pounds of my pre pregnancy weight 2 weeks after delivery. LOL I only gained 22 lbs with my first pregnancy to put even that into perspective, I believe that is when my Graves first surfaced.

When you go to your endo be sure and ask if they are going to run a FT-4 and an FT-3 which will give you an idea of the "active thyroid hormone" in your system. The beta blockers will most likely have already reduced your FT-3 by the time you see your endo. You might want to read up on those tests along with the TSI and TPO antibodies tests which I am sure they will run as well. My endo only ran 4 tests when she diagnosed me - TSH, FT-4, TPO and Thyrotropin Receptor Antibodies (pretty much the same as a TSI).

Personally I refused a a Radioactive Uptake scan (which a GP wanted to run on me before I saw and endo) as Graves can be confirmed with blood tests and the scan is a precurser for doctors wanting you to have radioactive iodine to ablate your thyroid. The iodine in the scan can also make eye symptoms worse so if your eyes are bothering you it might make them worse.

My endo never suggested it and told me to stay on the anti thyroid medication and take my time in deciding how I wanted to proceed. I will forever be thankful for my endo as so many endo's rush patients into Radioactive Iodine to ablate the thyroid before anti thyroid meds have a chance to work and possibly put the person into either remission or a stable hormone level.


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be darn sure to mention all these other tests to my endo. I've learned so much from this forum. I really do believe in being your own advocate when it comes to dealing with doctors. Sometimes I feel like I know more then some of them do.

About the weight loss, I have had to give up my step aerobics because my legs became too shaky. Some days it's hard too stand for too long. I try to ride my recumbant bike for a bit every day, so that I don't become a lump on the couch. Some days are better than others. What was surprising was that this came on so suddenly. But as I look back at the last 20 years, there were a few episodes, not as bad, like this. And at times I've had symptoms of being hypo, even though my TSH was always normal. I hope that now I'll get some answers and maybe feel somewhat normal again


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sandex10

What has your resting heart rate been?

You need to be careful with your hyper labs!


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Resting heart rate is anywhere between 100 and 130. It depends how nervous I get. I'll be getting my beta-blockers tomorrow. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## francescabarnes (Feb 19, 2010)

Sandex your symptoms sound just like mine! My resting heart rate was over 120 and I too lost 30 lbs in 2 months! I remember being shaky and so weak I couldn't hold the brake down at stoplights! Plus, I'd get breathless just walking short distances.

My story is under the Graves board under "side effects from graves or meds? Newbie" I'll be curious to see how your treatment differs from mine.

The beta blockers helped me tremendously. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been there and it's not fun having such a fast heart rate -I had no idea how fast it was until I took my pulse one day and it was over 100.

In my opinion exercising isn't a good idea as it's only going to raise your heart rate higher and I imagine it could cause a thyroid storm.

Symptoms are severe and may include:

* Agitation
* Change in alertness (consciousness)
* Confusion
* Diarrhea
* Fever
* Pounding heart (tachycardia)
* Restlessness
* Shaking
* Sweating

Thyroid storm results from untreated hyperthyroidism.

Complications from thyroid storm include congestive heart failure and pulmonary edema can develop rapidly and lead to death.

*Both of you need anti thyroid medication ASAP!*


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you so much. It's always nice to know you're not alone. 
My sister has Hashis, so I am curious to see what 
my diagnosis will be. The waiting is killing 
me.
Does anyone else have a hard time swallowing, or feel like their windpipe is kind of being blocked when lying down? I don't really see much of a goiter. But it feels more like the lump is inside. Is that normal?


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovlkn, now you're scaring me. I will take it easy


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Lovlkn, now you're scaring me. I will take it easy


Didn't mean to scare you and I can tell you like your exercise - you just need to think about how much faster your heart is going to pump when you are exercising.

I'm glad you now see why you need to take it easy. Once you start the anti thyroid meds and your heart rate comes down you will be fine and be able to do all the exercising you want.


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Finally got to see my endo. He's thinking Graves. He's sending me for a thyroid ultrasound,scan, and uptake. He's also sending me to an optomologist because he feels my eyes are being affected. Also is putting me on prednisone for 3 weeks to help the swelling. He's also sending me for more bloodwork
TSH
T3 total
T4 free
CBC w/diff
Thy. Stimulating immunoglobun
Anti*thyroid peroxidase AB 732

My original results are in the first post
I guess from now on I'll be posting in the Graves section.
I just wondered if I'm covering all my bases and getting all the right tests done.
I was surprised to hear Graves since my sister has Hashis.
I'll appreciate any ideas or feedback


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Finally got to see my endo. He's thinking Graves. He's sending me for a thyroid ultrasound,scan, and uptake. He's also sending me to an optomologist because he feels my eyes are being affected. Also is putting me on prednisone for 3 weeks to help the swelling. He's also sending me for more bloodwork
> TSH
> T3 total
> T4 free
> ...


The criteria for Graves' as per Dr. Robert Graves is clinical in evaluation.

That would be the patient presenting with.....
Exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis. You don't have to have all 4 to be diagnosed with Graves' but they say 3 out of 4.

Did your sister have FNA (fine needle aspiration) to confirm Hashimoto's Hurthle Cells?


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Andros said:


> The criteria for Graves' as per Dr. Robert Graves is clinical in evaluation.
> 
> That would be the patient presenting with.....
> Exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis. You don't have to have all 4 to be diagnosed with Graves' but they say 3 out of 4.
> ...


Honestly, I don't think so. We just looked at photos of her when she was a teenager, and could see a goiter and bulging eyes. She never had any symptoms of hyperthyroid except being bone thin. Years later she was unable to get pregnant. After a bunch of tests and thyroid scan, the doctor just told her that her thyroid had shriveled up to nothing and she now takes synthroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Honestly, I don't think so. We just looked at photos of her when she was a teenager, and could see a goiter and bulging eyes. She never had any symptoms of hyperthyroid except being bone thin. Years later she was unable to get pregnant. After a bunch of tests and thyroid scan, the doctor just told her that her thyroid had shriveled up to nothing and she now takes synthroid.


She probably has Graves' then. It would be interesting to do some antibodies' tests on your sis.

Has your sis subsequently gotten pregnant?


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes. She's fine now. No problems with the synthroid.
But I definatly have all the symptoms of hyperthyroid along
with the bulging eyes and slight goiter. After my scans I guess 
I'll have to decide on either meds or RAI.
Also, has anyone else taken prednisone for eye problems,and has
it worked? Are any other treatments useful? I didn't realize that the
eye problems can stay. Even if your thyroid is destroyed. 
And all the skin problems I've read about. This is starting to get scary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Yes. She's fine now. No problems with the synthroid.
> But I definatly have all the symptoms of hyperthyroid along
> with the bulging eyes and slight goiter. After my scans I guess
> I'll have to decide on either meds or RAI.
> ...


Yes; the eye problems must be treated independently of the thyroid. I had Prednisone concurrent w/ radiation to the orbits for 6 weeks, 3 times a week, 2000 RADS. It worked. It stopped the infiltration and I had to wait 18 months to have orbital decompressions.

There are also Kenalog injections. They work for some.

Please don't be scared but yes, it is a scary disease. We are here to offer support as much as you need it.

This is not fun but there is light at the end of the tunnel and you will resume your life.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Finally got to see my endo. He's thinking Graves. He's sending me for a thyroid ultrasound,scan, and uptake. He's also sending me to an optomologist because he feels my eyes are being affected. Also is putting me on prednisone for 3 weeks to help the swelling. He's also sending me for more bloodwork
> TSH
> T3 total
> T4 free
> ...


If you or your doctor feel you already have eye involvement then you should NOT have the RAI uptake test as the iodine can increase eye involvement and discomfort. Lab tests alone can confirm a Graves dx.


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm supposed to have a thyroid scan and thyroid uptake on Monday. Is that the same thing?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hummm, I have Graves and eye involvement and just had an uptake and scan done Tuesday. I do not see any difference in my eyes since. I am seeing an eye Dr, that is familiar with Graves, 3/30.
________
buy silver surfer


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow I have to wait till May to see the eye doctor. But I'll be starting prednisone right after the uptake/scan, so maybe it will help a bit. My eyes really bother me at night. Upper lids feel saggy with dry eyes. I just carry artificial tears with me for now. Hope your visit goes well


----------



## jbiel123 (Mar 2, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Graves and had very similiar symptoms to yours! Mine seemed to spike after the birth of my twins in 06* I lost 45 lbs in ONE MONTH! I just followed up with my OBGYN who said my thyroid levels were "slightly off"* Little did I know I was headed towards a full blown thyroid strom because I was so HYPER! My resting HR was over 120 and I worked out 6 days a week* felt great* and thought, "wow, I have so much energy to go to the gym"* but I was hurting my body. I then learned I needed treatment ASAP* I opted for Radioactive Iodine Treatment* TOTAL mistake* I did this b/c I have allergic reaction to Hyper meds to reduce levels. It is over a year after my treatment and ITS BACK! I am now pursuing removal of my thyroid* as I am sure you know dealing with a family and being a "mommy" demands a lot* I would be 100% sure RAI is for you* as I believe severe cases of Grave's should be treated only with removal*the famous quote* "if I would've known then what I know now"* the past 6 months have been a living Hell for me as I am bouncing around from High to Low. Get 2nd, 3rd and even 4th opionions sweetie!!! OH and BETA BLOCKERS* I felt like I was the walking DEAD!! My prayers to you and rest assured we know what you're going thru!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sandex10 said:


> Wow I have to wait till May to see the eye doctor. But I'll be starting prednisone right after the uptake/scan, so maybe it will help a bit. My eyes really bother me at night. Upper lids feel saggy with dry eyes. I just carry artificial tears with me for now. Hope your visit goes well


Please consider getting some Lacrilub Ointment to use at night. You don't want a scratched cornea.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

welcome to the club!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jbiel123 said:


> I was diagnosed with Graves and had very similiar symptoms to yours! Mine seemed to spike after the birth of my twins in 06* I lost 45 lbs in ONE MONTH! I just followed up with my OBGYN who said my thyroid levels were "slightly off"* Little did I know I was headed towards a full blown thyroid strom because I was so HYPER! My resting HR was over 120 and I worked out 6 days a week* felt great* and thought, "wow, I have so much energy to go to the gym"* but I was hurting my body. I then learned I needed treatment ASAP* I opted for Radioactive Iodine Treatment* TOTAL mistake* I did this b/c I have allergic reaction to Hyper meds to reduce levels. It is over a year after my treatment and ITS BACK! I am now pursuing removal of my thyroid* as I am sure you know dealing with a family and being a "mommy" demands a lot* I would be 100% sure RAI is for you* as I believe severe cases of Grave's should be treated only with removal*the famous quote* "if I would've known then what I know now"* the past 6 months have been a living Hell for me as I am bouncing around from High to Low. Get 2nd, 3rd and even 4th opionions sweetie!!! OH and BETA BLOCKERS* I felt like I was the walking DEAD!! My prayers to you and rest assured we know what you're going thru!


Welcome to the Board. Well, your story is not a surprise to me as I had to have RAI 3 times. At the time, early 1990's, no other option was given and I did not know what I know now.

I actually did have a thyroid storm and that is how I got help. Prior to that, I was disregarded by every doctor I saw and I saw many. No one ever offered me Beta Blockers or anything. I now have permanent heart damage.

Do you have your surgery scheduled and if so, when is it?

Sending hugs and hang on tight!


----------

